# :::waves::: Hey!



## teh_sparky (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, I have known about this site for a LONG time but I felt like signing up and making a post today. 

But uh, yeah. Hi. My name is Christine. I'm a senior in high school in upstate NY. I'm a lighting tech and I'm currently in the process of putting my portfolio together for college interviews. (Oh what fun!) I really have no idea what to say so hi!


----------



## Peter (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome! If you have known about this site for a long time, why havent you been arround posting more  ! hehe, it's better late then never to join! I hope you can stick arround and make more posts! 

(the "unofficial" welcome wagon will be by later to welcome you  )


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 3, 2005)

hi! welcome to CB.com

i think its time we make him tthe official welcome wagon, we can give him a medal or something lol


----------



## avkid (Jan 3, 2005)

I second the motion! Hello and welcome to controlbooth, we sincerely hope that you can learn from us and maybe teach us some,as we all things yet to learn! Unlike what the the proverbs say you can teach an old tech new tricks! Where in upstate New York? I am near Binghamton.
-the "unoficcial"(hopefully not for long) welcome wagon


----------



## Peter (Jan 4, 2005)

LoL, I dont think i need a medal! lol... anyway, i dont have use of any messenger programs right now while my laptop is broken, so i am checking my e-mail (and CB.com) really frequently! 

Are you calling seniors in HS "Old Techs"? lol hmm...


----------



## teh_sparky (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you welcome wagon for welcoming me to the site! I really hope that I can learn a bunch of stuff off of here.


----------

